
Ask HN: Would you read Q&A with senior developers about their career path? - aml183
I love reading Indie Hackers and was inspired to start a website that was focused on doing interviews with senior developers&#x2F;senior level technical management people. I want the site to revolve around helping younger developers learn about the non-technical sides to being a developer such as communication, salary negotiation, career path etc.<p>As a technical recruiter, I see tons of developers making basic mistakes when approaching their career and I&#x27;d love to build a community around this.
======
TechHawk
I think this is a great idea! You could even go a step further and also
discuss challenges like perfectionism and procrastination. I believe that a
lot of developers are struggling with this and would appreciate guidance in
areas which are also about the internal challenges and not just about the
functional career challenges. I know I could have used a website like this.

